# Rally North America's "Rocky Mountain Rally"



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Just registerd

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

This will be awsome for a gopd cause anybody on the west coast rockie mountains to lad vegas

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

This is pretty sweet. 
Why don't we do a rally for the cruze site. 1 for west coast and 1 for east coast.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Im down I am still goin to this if anyone is going 

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Get involved this is for a good cause

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Zeppelin (Feb 18, 2012)

We are still accepting teams!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

How many teams are there

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I would love to do this!  however... My family and I are moving to Japan..


----------



## Zeppelin (Feb 18, 2012)

We are at 23 teams.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sweet im ready 

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Zeppelin (Feb 18, 2012)

We are down to 17 spots open! Don't miss your chance to be in one of the cheapest rallies out there!


----------



## Zeppelin (Feb 18, 2012)

Updating the starting point!

Rally Starting Line: August 20, 2012 at *Pikes Peak International Raceway* in Fountain, CO
*Rally will depart after a paced lap of the speedway* *Thanks PPIR!*


----------



## Zeppelin (Feb 18, 2012)

Update: We are up to 28 teams!

Follow us on Facebook! http://www.facebook.com/RallyNorthAmerica


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

This would be really cool but don't think I can make it this year. A rally up the west coast would be awesome!


----------



## Zeppelin (Feb 18, 2012)

The Pacific Coast Highway is definitely a possibility for next year... 
We are still accepting teams!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Keep me updated if it happens. I think next year will be a good year.


----------



## Zeppelin (Feb 18, 2012)

We are still accepting teams!


----------



## Zeppelin (Feb 18, 2012)

We still have some spots open! The DIXIE rally just concluded, check out all the 
buzz on our Facebook page! http://www.facebook.com/RallyNorthAmerica


----------

